# iPad 2 maj 5.1.1



## vavavoum94 (19 Mai 2012)

Bjr
Je possède un ipad 2 actuellement en 5.0.1.
Est-ce judicieux de passer en 5.1.1 (depuis le temps qu'itunes me pose la qst !!!).
Y'a-t-il des risques de plantage définitif et quelles seraient mes solutions pour me sortir des éventuels problèmes ?
Merci !!
(PS : je poserai la même qst pour mon iphone actuellement en 4.3.5)


----------



## ptibat (20 Mai 2012)

Un plantage, non. Des améliorations, les voici, c'est à vous de savoir si elles vous sont utiles ou non :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1521?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

